# 3 Failed DE transfers with full immunes etc etc - what next?



## Mouse123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Does anyone have any advice on what to do next?  

I've had all the tests and have all the medication for the issues I have: MTHR and mild immune issues (clexane, intrallipids, baby aspirin, folic acid, prednisalone, vit bs), but have still had 3x BFN from embryos from Donor Eggs. All the eggs always fertilised (my DP has had DNA fragmentation test - all fine) and the consultant has said every time that the embryos were top class perfect from a proven young 24 year old donor who also has kids of her own

Has anyone else had many BFNs from DE and then gone to have success and if so what did you do that was different?  I'm at a complete loss about what to do next and I'm running out of time (I'm 45 in just over a months time).

I have managed to get pregnant naturally (no IVF), but surprise in the past (1 at 40, 1 at 41 and then another more recently late last year) but they all miscarried.  I did 3 rounds of IVF (always got good blasts to put back) with my OEs and never got a BFP, so I moved on to DE because of my age despite having good results (by no success re: getting pregnant) with IVF.

Can anyone advise?

Thanks

Mouse


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Mouse
I have pm'd you.....
sj


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mouse - it may be worth considering DFET - there is some evidence that frozen embryos are less antagonistic when the woman has immunity issues


----------



## Mouse123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Sam and Hi Violet

Thanks for replying to my post.  Sam I will reply to your pm.  

Violet, thanks for your advice. One of the 3 DE transfers I had was a DFET.  I never knew about that, about frozen being less atagonistic.  Where did you learn that.  How is it going with you?  I'm sorry you have also been suffering BFNs.  I notice from your history that you were at Serum and then changed to another clinic in Athens. Is there any reason for that?  Do you have any next steps?  Sorry if I'm asking too many questions.

Mouse
X


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

My consultant in Athens (who is an immune specialist) told me that about Frozen transfer. I'd never heard it before although, coincidentally, somebody posted a report on here recently saying the same thing. No idea why though. 

I just wasn't very happy with my treatment at Serum. There are loads of women on here that love the clinic, it just wasn't right for me but I really love the Greek clinic I'm at now. 

I'm weighing up what to do next. I had a phone chat with my con last week and he thinks I should try again but with much more aggressive immunes treatment - more frequent intralipds, higher dose of steroids etc. 

....and please ask as many questions as you like!


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mouse - sending big hugs hun, you'll see from my profile that I went through 10 rounds of tx, including 4 rounds of tx using donor eggs (and full immunes) before it worked for me, so I can understand how hard it is to have repeated BFNs. What made the difference for me was using a really proven egg donor - a fresh cycle - but as Violet has already said, FETs can be successful too.
Good luck     
Rose xx


----------



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

mouse- Sorry that you are having a hard time. This is such a difficult journey. I have had 4 DE transfers, and only 1 positive result. Sometimes it is a numbers game. However, it is interesting to hear about FET because my successful cycle was actually a FET, despite the fresh transfers being ' excellent' quality blastocysts.


Good luck!


----------



## Esperanza71 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello Mouse123

Have you had the following done:

Uterine Biopsy http://www.medicinenet.com/endometrial_biopsy/article.htm (for me this was Negative)
Hidden Chlamydia etc. at Serum/Greece (for me this was Positive)

Next tests required for us:

LAD - Leukocyte Antibody detection (Male & Female)
Anti Sperm Anti Body (for me)
Sperm DNA Fragmentation

BTW: How do you know the immune drugs worked? Were you retested?? I had them in April this year, but I was never retested, so I can't be sure if it worked for me or not. Unfortunately, I'm still not pregnant, but going to try a different route this time. Slowly preparing for IVF No. 7 !!!

Good Luck Everyone & Don't Give Up!!

xx

/links


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your challenges Mouse and sorry to jump in on this thread but I wanted to get in touch with Esperanza 71 to say: I tried to send you a message but your inbox was full - just didn't want you to think I was ignoring you  

Good luck with your next attempt!
Queen Bee x


----------

